# American home/Homeward moving again



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

All there REO work is being taken away from NFR but the conventional is staying there.I am not sure how many more nationals AHMS can use but I guess they are pulling out of NFR and going to Safeguard that is the rumors I am hearing.I think its going to LPS but all reo work will be closed out on by JULY 23


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> All there REO work is being taken away from NFR but the conventional is staying there.I am not sure how many more nationals AHMS can use but I guess they are pulling out of NFR and going to Safeguard that is the rumors I am hearing.I think its going to LPS but all reo work will be closed out on by JULY 23


And the cycle continues. Whats funny to me is, chances are that the same contractors will be doing the work when it goes to another national. The new national probably will use a regional who has several clients in the same areas. Who will have their subs doing the work.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Well said the cycle continues the only difference is the rates tend to drop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Well said the cycle continues the only difference is the rates tend to drop.


True true. This smacks of some kind of politics. First FAS loses it for seemingly no reason. Now NFR. Both go to Safeguard. We forget alot of the decision makers and execs in the admin of this industry change companies. In turn, I think these shifts and cycles happen simply because of relationships and politics.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> In turn, I think these shifts and cycles happen simply because of relationships and politics.


IT's Not What You KNOW, IT's Who You BLOW! :laughing:

:laughing:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> All there REO work is being taken away from NFR but the conventional is staying there.I am not sure how many more nationals AHMS can use but I guess they are pulling out of NFR and going to Safeguard that is the rumors I am hearing.I think its going to LPS but all reo work will be closed out on by JULY 23


Sorry guys but who is NFR ??

AHMSI was about 60 percent of my business when we did them for FAS it HURT when they left


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

National Field Reps.......... I do believe.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I was told by a long time friend that things should pick up at FAS around the end of the year. I wonder if history is repeating it self... AMHSI coming back to FAS ? The whole slow down has made me refocus and realize many things I have had right under my nose and will still be here when this industry dries up and is like it was MANY years ago when I first got into it. How long you ask ? I had to an initial secure on the ARK when MOSES was late on his lumber package payments.:laughing:

Things that are becoming more obvious for me 
(1) A wife that is supportive and NOT forcing me out the door to support her, I have already demonstrated my resourcefulness to her she says.
(2) my friends that call everyday to chat me up 
(3) that I am blessed with good health 
(4) That I am not unemployed just slow for now

It could be worse my friends
Please go out and VOTE in November it is our RIGHT and DUTY as AMERICANS :boxing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I was told by a long time friend that things should pick up at FAS around the end of the year. I wonder if history is repeating it self... AMHSI coming back to FAS ? The whole slow down has made me refocus and realize many things I have had right under my nose and will still be here when this industry dries up and is like it was MANY years ago when I first got into it. How long you ask ? I had to an initial secure on the ARK when MOSES was late on his lumber package payments.:laughing:
> 
> Things that are becoming more obvious for me
> (1) A wife that is supportive and NOT forcing me out the door to support her, I have already demonstrated my resourcefulness to her she says.
> ...


I don't know. Improvement at the end of the year is a long way away, and contingent on things probably not in their control yet......or it wouldn't be the end of the year. I am headed to unemployment if June is any example of what is to come.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I was told by a long time friend that things should pick up at FAS around the end of the year. I wonder if history is repeating it self... AMHSI coming back to FAS ? The whole slow down has made me refocus and realize many things I have had right under my nose and will still be here when this industry dries up and is like it was MANY years ago when I first got into it. How long you ask ? I had to an initial secure on the ARK when MOSES was late on his lumber package payments.:laughing:
> 
> Things that are becoming more obvious for me
> (1) A wife that is supportive and NOT forcing me out the door to support her, I have already demonstrated my resourcefulness to her she says.
> ...


Vote out the idiot.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I was told by a long time friend that things should pick up at FAS around the end of the year. I wonder if history is repeating it self... AMHSI coming back to FAS ? The whole slow down has made me refocus and realize many things I have had right under my nose and will still be here when this industry dries up and is like it was MANY years ago when I first got into it. How long you ask ? I had to an initial secure on the ARK when MOSES was late on his lumber package payments.:laughing:
> 
> Things that are becoming more obvious for me
> (1) A wife that is supportive and NOT forcing me out the door to support her, I have already demonstrated my resourcefulness to her she says.
> ...


You didn't build your business. Someone else made that happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

FAS picking up at the end of the year? They just lost 90% of their work because of the Fannie Mae contract.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

No they went to SG


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> You didn't build your business. Someone else made that happen.






Funny how I didn't see that sumbuck out helping me build my business today in the 95 degree heat with no breeze.


Just me and my loyal right hand man.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> FAS picking up at the end of the year? They just lost 90% of their work because of the Fannie Mae contract.


he stopped loving her todaaaaaay, they placed a wreath upon his door and soon they'll carry him away...LOL

http://youtu.be/vxwI9ZyKb9s


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Vote out the idiot.


But Romney isn't serving in office now.

:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> FAS picking up at the end of the year? They just lost 90% of their work because of the Fannie Mae contract.


90%? Come on man. You know that isn't a resonable number. where are you getting this from.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> But Romney isn't serving in office now.
> 
> :thumbup:


Lol. I'm talking about the Kenyan liberal. Romney will do a much better job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Fannie was their only large contract left since they lost American homes... And now they lost it. Sorry, 95% of their work...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> Fannie was their only large contract left since they lost American homes... And now they lost it. Sorry, 95% of their work...


That sucks for them. Oh well. I'm sure Fannie and the others will come back. Like they always do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

They won't be coming back. Fannie got split up between 4 other nationals.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SRT-Diesel said:


> They won't be coming back. Fannie got split up between 4 other nationals.


This isn't the first time FAS lost Fannie Mae. They also lost Fannie in 2008 and 2010.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> This isn't the first time FAS lost Fannie Mae. They also lost Fannie in 2008 and 2010.






So would it be safe to say that Fannie fits the classical definition of insane?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> So would it be safe to say that Fannie fits the classical definition of insane?


Correction, that was just the west coast for those years. Fannie did give them some work in those areas that Safeguard couldn't get to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

Does anyone else have a problem with F/U on SG marketability checks? I had a failed upload when I didnt provide a pic of a vacuum for a house with no carpet. I had all other required, so seriously am I supposed to put my vacuum on the hardwood or tile floors and take a pic? I mean seriously people!


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Tall Tarantula said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with F/U on SG marketability checks? I had a failed upload when I didnt provide a pic of a vacuum for a house with no carpet. I had all other required, so seriously am I supposed to put my vacuum on the hardwood or tile floors and take a pic? I mean seriously people!


You can't FIX STUPIDITY:whistling


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> You can't FIX STUPIDITY:whistling


But you can try like hell trust me.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Tall Tarantula said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with F/U on SG marketability checks? I had a failed upload when I didnt provide a pic of a vacuum for a house with no carpet. I had all other required, so seriously am I supposed to put my vacuum on the hardwood or tile floors and take a pic? I mean seriously people!





ohiohomedoctor said:


> But you can try like hell trust me.


Until HELL FREEZE OVER:clap:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Tall Tarantula said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with F/U on SG marketability checks? I had a failed upload when I didnt provide a pic of a vacuum for a house with no carpet. I had all other required, so seriously am I supposed to put my vacuum on the hardwood or tile floors and take a pic? I mean seriously people!


Never had that one. I would escalate that issue though and i bet you can get it reversed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

its prob because safeguard is more picky about their properties, but AHMSI only was with NFR for a very short period.


----------

